# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Ρυθμιστής φόρτισης μπαταριών 48V . Περίεργο πρόβλημα

## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας , έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό - ρυθμιστή φόρτισης μπαταριών μολύβδου οξέως , όπου με αυτό φορτίζω ένα ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ . και έχει 4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά 12V = 48V 

Προκαταβολικά σημειώνω ότι πριν τον βάλω τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης στην μπριζα . έβαζα και ένα ψηφιακό ενδεικτικό όργανο (εξάρτημα συσκευή) που μου δείχνει ανέκαθεν τα βαττ που τραβάει ανά πάσα στιγμή ο φορτιστής μου προς τις μπαταρίες . 

Και αυτό το έβαζα μόνο και μόνο για να ενημερώνομαι πότε περίπου έχει φορτίσει καλά η μπαταρία ... π.χ. 
όταν ήταν άδειες οι μπαταρίες και έβαζα τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης ... έβλεπα το (βαττόμετρο ) στην συσκευή στην αρχή να τροφοδοτεί με π.χ. 190 W 
και όσο περνούσε ο χρόνος αυτό το (Βαττόμετρο) μου έδειχνε και την μείωση της ανάγκης προς φόρτιση σε βατ.  
Δηλαδή μετά από λίγη ώρα έβλεπα να τραβάει 170 W .... 150W κτλ .... μέχρι που έφτανε να τραβάει 4W .... όταν πια είχαν σχεδόν φορτίσει πλήρως και ικανοποιητικά οι μπαταρίες.

Όμως τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρώ το εξής ανάποδο . 
Όταν βάζω να φορτίσω και πάλι τις άδειες μπαταρίες .... το Βαττόμετρο μου δείχνει στην αρχή 60W !!!!!   ..... και όσο περνάει ο χρόνος αυτό ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω !!!  δηλαδή 70w ... 100W ... και φτάνει στα 190 W και μένει εκεί μόνιμα !!!! . Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει? μια υποψία που έχω , είναι μήπως οι μπαταρίες παρέδωσαν πνεύμα ?   Δεν ξέρω τι να πω

Επιπλέον παρατηρήσεις μου είναι 
Ότι αυτός ο φορτιστής έχει επάνω του ένα ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι που όσο φορτίζει και είναι σχετικά άδειες οι μπαταρίες δείχνει κόκκινο .... και όταν πια έχουν φορτίσει οι μπαταρίες μου ... το ίδιο λαμπάκι γίνεται πράσινο (οκ δηλαδή φορτισμένες) .... και παρόλα τα ανάποδα που βλέπω τελευταία .... ενώ μου δείχνει κάποια στιγμή (πράσινο υποτίθεται φόρτισαν οι μπαταρίες) .... το βαττόμετρο συνεχίζει να δείχνει 190W !!!!!!

----------


## vasilimertzani

οντως περιεργο.απο μπαταριες εισαι ενταξει?η εχει μειωθει  η αποθυκευτικη τους ικανοτητα?
μετρα και μια ταση σε αυτες αδειες και φορτισμενες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι όντως Βασίλη είναι περίεργο ... και η πλάκα είναι ότι κατέχω 2 σκούτερ . ένα παλιότερο επίσης 48V με μοτέρ 250W . Και ένα νεότερο επίσης με 48V με μοτέρ 1500w .

Και στα 2 σκούτερ τελευταία έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα . Δηλαδή ενώ πριν όταν ήταν (ολόφρεσκα) . Στο βαττόμετρο έβλεπα (λογικές πορείες κατανάλωσης στον φορτιστή ) ...π.χ. 190W - 150W -.....5W ... και αφού φόρτιζαν και φαινόταν και στα 2 σκούτερ από τους δικούς τους ξεχωριστά φορτιστές τους , και από το λαμπάκι το ενδεικτικό που από κόκκινο γινόταν πράσινο που σήμαινε και ότι πέρασε ο κύκλος φόρτισης τους . Επίσης όταν άφηνα ολημερίς τον φορτιστή μόνιμα να φορτίζει έμεναν και στα 2 σκούτερ στα 5W κατανάλωση. 

Έχουν μειωμένη αποθηκευτική ικανότητα και το καταλαβαίνω σε σχέση με τα χιλιόμετρα που κάλυπτα πριν με τα χιλιόμετρα που καλύπτω τώρα . Πριν (2 χρόνια ) ήταν μέσο όρο στα 35 χιλιόμετρα και φέτος στα 25 χιλιόμετρα . 
Επίσης αν αφήσω και στα 2 σκούτερ (μετά από πλήρη φόρτιση "πράσινο λαμπάκι" δηλαδή ) ... και επίτηδες βγάλω και στα 2 τους φορτιστές τους .... την επόμενη μέρα ή την δεύτερη και τρίτη μέρα μου δείχνουν "κόκκινες" όταν ξαναβάλω τους φορτιστές .... άρα έχουμε μια πτώση αποθηκευτικής ικανότητας στις μπαταρίες ή αλλιώς σοβαρή διαρροή .

Το θέμα και ο λόγος που το αναφέρω το πρόβλημα , είναι περισσότερο ως σημείο αναφοράς (για όσους έχουν είτε ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα είτε άλλες παρόμοιες δραστηριότητες με μπαταρίες προς φόρτιση από φορτιστές και για άλλους λόγους ) ..... να μην λαμβάνουν στο απόλυτο το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι που περιέχουν οι φορτιστές (λαμπάκι ελέγχου φόρτισης κόκκινο/πράσινο) .... ότι σώνει και καλά μόλις ανάψει "πράσινο" ... ότι όλα πάνε καλά και ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα . Αφού μια δοκιμή με ένα βαττόμετρο θα τους πείσει ότι δεν είναι τα πράγματα έτσι όπως θεωρητικά νομίζουν και ως προς την κατανάλωση .

Εγώ απλά δεν έκανα τίποτα άλλο ... μιας που δεν θέλω και να πετάξω ή να αλλάξω τις μπαταρίες μου , αφού ακόμα μου "προσφέρουν χιλιόμετρα" έστω και μειωμένες σε απόδοση ...

Απλά "ανακάλυψα" ότι αφού οι φορτιστές μου δείξουν "πράσινο" βγάζω αυτήν την φορά τους φορτιστές μου από την "μόνιμη λειτουργία" .... για να μην καταναλώνω στην συνέχεια τζάμπα ρεύμα χωρίς λόγο . και συμπέρανα ότι μάλλον οι φορτιστές "διαβάζουν πλήρες φόρτισης" με το πράσινο λαμπάκι .... αλλά δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν τυχόν συνεχιζόμενη διαρροή 
Μέχρι στιγμής κάνω την δουλειά μου και τις βόλτες μου και πάλι .... απλά πρέπει να προσεχτεί αυτή η περίπτωση από τους υπόλοιπους ως σημείο αναφοράς.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σχετικά με τάσεις δεν λες τίποτα. Υπάρχουν φορτιστές που ανεβάζουν τάση σε μπαταρίες με αυξημένη εσ. αντ/ση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σχετικά με τάσεις δεν λες τίποτα. Υπάρχουν φορτιστές που ανεβάζουν τάση σε μπαταρίες με αυξημένη εσ. αντ/ση.


Γεια σου Αποστόλη ... σχετικά με τις τάσεις δεν είναι εύκολο να έχω πρόσβαση γιατί στο ένα είναι οι μπαταρίες κάτω από την ποδιά και θέλουν λύσιμο καπάκια και ιστορίες .
Στο άλλο που έχει αποσπώμενες  μπαταρίες μέτρησα μετά από φόρτιση 25 - 26 βολτ (τις έχει ανά 2 μαζί) σε βαλιτσάκι θήκες και μετά κουμπώνουν με βύσματα. 

Λογικά φορτίζουν καλά και αυτό φαίνεται και από το καντράν που έχει στο σκούτερ , που έχει έναν προσεγγιστικό δείκτη , που δείχνει την "ένταση της μπαταρίας" . απλά μου πέφτει νωρίτερα η μπαταρία στα συγκεκριμένα χιλιόμετρα που έκανα πριν.

Υπάρχουν φορτιστές που ανεβάζουν τάση σε μπαταρίες με αυξημένη εσ. αντ/ση.  Αυτό τι σημαίνει ? δηλαδή πρόκειται για κάτι φυσιολογικό? δεν καταλαβαίνω?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τελικά άνοιξα το δοχείο με τις μπαταρίες ... και αυτό που είδα δεν το πίστευα ... ζεματούσαν όλες οι μπαταρίες και έτοιμες να εκραγούν !!!

Να είναι καλά και το Βαττόμετρο που με οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα , γιατί αν περίμενα από το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι του φορτιστή , όταν ανάβει πράσινο κτλ 
Μπαταρία.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Τελικά άνοιξα το δοχείο με τις μπαταρίες ... και αυτό που είδα δεν το πίστευα ... ζεματούσαν όλες οι μπαταρίες και έτοιμες να εκραγούν !!!
> 
> Να είναι καλά και το Βαττόμετρο που με οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα , γιατί αν περίμενα από το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι του φορτιστή , όταν ανάβει πράσινο κτλ 
> Μπαταρία.jpg


μετρα σε καθε μια την ταση.Μπορει μια μπαταρια να εχει προβλημα και αυτη θα ειναι που κανει την ζημια στις υπολοιπες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δυστυχώς όλες οι μπαταρίες Χ4 ... από τετράγωνες έγιναν σαν μπάλες . 
Η τάση που μέτρησα εχθές στις σαν μπαλόνια μπαταρίες εχθές έδειχνε 57 βολτ !!!
και σήμερα χωρίς χρήση και φόρτιση 54 βολτ

Πάντως το ουσιαστικό είναι ότι τελικά είναι καλή τακτική αυτή που έβαζα και ένα βατόμετρο για να παρακολουθώ την κατάσταση και από εκεί ... γιατί αν περίμενα από το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι του φορτιστή αν πάνε όλα καλά ... θα ήμουν λάθος και ίσως στην συνέχεια να έσκαζε κάποια μπαταρία όταν θα ήμουν σε κίνηση πάνω στο σκούτερ .
Και η πλάκα είναι ότι με βάση το βατόμετρο .... και πριν 3 βδομάδες το είχα ψιλοκαταλάβει από τον ρυθμό φόρτισης ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά ... και αν το ήξερα (όπως ξέρω τώρα ) ... ίσως να είχα προλάβει την ζημιά και να αντικαθιστούσα μόνο την μπαταρία που είχε πρόβλημα (όπως λέει και ο Βασίλης παραπάνω).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πέτρο αφού δεν έχεις βραχ/νο στοιχείο μάλλ0ν είναι από υπέρταση.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Επισης αυτες οι μπαταριες οι κλειστου τυπου εχουν ενα κακο,δεν τους αρεσει η υπερβολικη φορτιση,οχι βεβαια σε χρονο αλλα σε ταση.
Οποτε κοιτα τον φορτιστη να ειναι 13,7*4.αν εισαι εκει δεν εχεις προβλημα,αν εισαι παραπανω αυτη ειναι η αιτια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

13,7 X 4 Μπαταρίες μας κάνουν = 54,8 ..... και εγώ τις βρήκα στα 57 !! ... 

σίγουρα 13,7 ?   ... γιατί είχα ακούσει σαν μάξιμουμ φόρτισης είναι τα 13,3 ? οπότε θα έπρεπε 13,3 Χ 4 = 53,2 

Τα στοιχεία του φορτιστή είναι 
INPUT AC220V 50/60HZ
OUTPUT DC 48V 3A 
BATTERYS 48V 20AH

Κάτι πρέπει να συμβαίνει και με τον φορτιστή .... όταν θα αλλάξω μπαταρίες θα αλλάξω και τον φορτιστή να είμαι κάπως ήσυχος . 
τελευταία έβαζα τον φορτιστή μέσα και κάτω από την σέλα του σκούτερ .... λέτε από αυτό? .. όταν ήταν χειμώνας εντάξει δροσίζονταν καλύτερα (άσε που έχει και δικό του ανεμιστήρα ο φορτιστής ) ... αλλά τώρα που ανέβηκε η ζέστη ... και χωμένος ο φορτιστής μέσα στην σέλα . πιστεύω ότι τα έπαιξε εκεί.
Πολλές φορές το έβαζα και 2 - και 3 μέρες ξεχασμένο τον φορτιστή να φορτίζει μόνιμα ... έλεγα αφού μου δείχνει το βατόμετρο 4W μετά από την φόρτιση ... και απλά το άφηνα μόνιμα γιατί έλεγα 4W είναι δεν βαριέσε για μόνιμη συντήρηση της μπαταρίας 
Μήπως δεν έπρεπε να το ξεχνούσα μόνιμα τον φορτιστή?

Και κάτι άλλο ... αν φτιάξω τέτοιες μπαταρίες Ultracapacitor μπας και προκόψουμε? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exwd-...eature=related

Στα ηλεκτρονικά θέματα στο σχολείο ήμουν κάτω από την βάση .... και από τα λίγα που ξέρω οι πυκνωτές έχουν το "ελλάτωμα " να δίνουν στιγμιαία όλο το ρεύμα ...
πως γίνεται εδώ να δουλεύει ομαλά πάνω στο σκούτερ? 
Ξέρει τουλάχιστον κανείς από εσάς πόσο θα μου κοστίσει μια μπαταρία στο περίπου σαν την παρακάτω ? .... και τι πλεονεκτήματα ή μειονεκτήματα θα έχουμε?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO4qI...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LzcG...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUC50...eature=related

----------


## vasilimertzani

Λυσε μια τον φορτιστη μηπως εχει καννενα τριμερ και ρυθμιζεται η εξοδος.
τωρα ,αν ειναι αυτοματος και κοβει την φορτιση ή οχι δεν τον γνωριζω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Λυσε μια τον φορτιστη μηπως εχει καννενα τριμερ και ρυθμιζεται η εξοδος.
> τωρα ,αν ειναι αυτοματος και κοβει την φορτιση ή οχι δεν τον γνωριζω.


Δεν μου λες Βασίλη , σιγά σιγά πάω για μπαταρίες όπως και να έχει , και έναν φορτιστή (φθηνός είναι 22 ευρώ!!) .
Μια σκέψη που κάνω είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω 1 μόνο μπαταρία μεγάλη πχ 100ΑΗ .... αλλά είναι 12 βολτ (θα με βόλευε για να την φορτίζω αυτήν την μπαταρία από φωτοβολταικά) 
Θα μπορούσα από αυτήν την 12 βολτη μπαταρία να δουλέψω το σκούτερ που θέλει 48 βολτ? 
με ένα DC-DC converter? θα μπορέσει να σηκώσει την ισχύ του μοτέρ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δεν μου λες Βασίλη , σιγά σιγά πάω για μπαταρίες όπως και να έχει , και έναν φορτιστή (φθηνός είναι 22 ευρώ!!) .
> Μια σκέψη που κάνω είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω 1 μόνο μπαταρία μεγάλη πχ 100ΑΗ .... αλλά είναι 12 βολτ (θα με βόλευε για να την φορτίζω αυτήν την μπαταρία από φωτοβολταικά) 
> Θα μπορούσα από αυτήν την 12 βολτη μπαταρία να δουλέψω το σκούτερ που θέλει 48 βολτ? 
> με ένα DC-DC converter? θα μπορέσει να σηκώσει την ισχύ του μοτέρ?


αν βρεις απο 12-48 δεν εχεις προβλημα.υπολογισε ομως παραπανω απωλειες-βαρος.δεν βρισκω καννενα λογο να το κανεις.

----------

